# YETI - Tarpon Video



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Unreal work done by Yeti on this short film. If this doesn't get your blood pumping for the upcoming season, I don't know what will.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

That slow mo clip with the fish at the boat towards the end is breath taking!!!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Really cool


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Tarpon trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea that was very cool. Funny as heck here and there too.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

They a do a good job


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeti has some awesome short videos.


----------



## Tylermac87 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Tylermac87 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wish I could find one in galveston bay


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

And that's why coolers are $400 but that video is badass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToTheBacking (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice video !! there are several others on yeti's page that pretty sweet also. Glad to see a local company making local videos. The one of devils cannon is a good one.


----------

